# Passenger Cars for Hudson



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear all, 

I am Gary from Hong Kong, I am looking for some Passenger cars for my USA Trains NYC Hudson, does any model railroad friends can tell me which types of passenger car are matching for this steam engine. Aristo-Craft "Standard Heavyweight Passenger Cars" or USA Trains "Alumimum Passenger Cars". Your great help are much appreciate. 

Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both are fine, and very close to scale, you will be happy with either or both. 

The Aristos will handle sharper curves, but since you have a Hudson, you are running broad curves already!  

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go for the Aristo heavyweights. A lot of the NYC Hudsons were streamlined in later years when they would have been pulling aluminum cars. 



















-Brian


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian... you bad bad boy... Illegal hotlinking again.... you should be so ashamed..


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 08/13/2008 9:11 PM
Brian... you bad bad boy... Illegal hotlinking again.... you should be so ashamed.. 



????  

-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you not see the same graphic we see for the second image of you post? We see a black rectange with red and yellow letter saying "Hotlining detected...."


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you should switch from hotlinks to brauts?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyway I agree with Brian. The heavyweights would be the best option unless you are modeling the very end of steam when the Century was more abbreviated and had a mix of streamline cars.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08/13/2008 9:29 PM
Do you not see the same graphic we see for the second image of you post? We see a black rectangle with red and yellow letter saying "Hotlinking detected...."




No, I don't see that at all. Maybe Firefox is blocking it. Just an image from google image search. 

-Brian


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The NYC used their Hudsons (both streamlined and unstreamlined) in many different passenger services on their far flung lines. They also acquired streamlined cars for name trains as early as the mid 1930s. From that date onward, no new heavyweights were acquired and they were gradually replaced by streamlined cars. In other words, Hudsons and Mohawks stood beside the later diesels in pulling all of these trains. 

Either heavyweights or streamlined cars would be appropriate but to be the contrarian, I would go for the USAT cars. the Aristo cars are models of the CNJ Blue Comet train and as such are too short for Pullman built cars on the NYC. In addition, the Aristo sleeper is a pure fabrication ... The USAT cars are scale length and while they most assuredly have some detail shortcomings, they are far nicer and more accurate (for NYC) than the Aristo heavyweights. They would look grand behind the very nicely detailed Hudson. 

Regards .. Doug


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear all, 
Thanks for the reply and those useful information for the passenger cars.  As you said, the Heavyweights car look much classic and the streamlined car are so grand. , I think is the time to check how much in my pocket........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

I built a display track for my Hudson, I attached some pictures and share with you all, hope you enjoy. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

http://bbs.hasea.com/viewthread.php?tid=245767&extra=&page=9

Regards, 
Gary


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 

Is that a USA Hudson? Why does it look like it is shorter than the passenger cars behind? 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Heres some video of my hudson with heavyweights, i will upload later some video of pacific with usa cars for you to get some ideal of what they look like. 
Nick..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 08/14/2008 5:01 AM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08/13/2008 9:29 PM 
Do you not see the same graphic we see for the second image of you post? We see a black rectangle with red and yellow letter saying "Hotlinking detected...."

No, I don't see that at all. Maybe Firefox is blocking it. Just an image from google image search. 
-Brian




I use IE-7. 

This is what some of us are seeing in your second image. 

I had to reduce the image 50% in size and to 16 colors to get the file size down to less than 60KB so I could post it using the "Message Attachments" so this copy is very poor and hard to read. But this is what at least some of us are seeing. 

Apparently the second image is from a web site with either the name of: http://www.toytrains.com (Railroading) or http://www.toytrains.com (Roses & Garden) and the owner of that site is concerned about people using his bandwidth by linking images from his site to other sites and to attempt to stop it, his system replaces the image with the text graphic complaining about it.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles, image replaced. Don't want to take dough out of someone else's pocket. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Good eye, Mark. I back tracked the image and its an Aster model like this one on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160269418391 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 

Cool. I can't see the plume, but I would guess that is a live steam Aster, based on the brass thing sticking up in the tender. Nice locomotives, I saw one that had been coverted to burn coal. The smell of the burning coal was intoxicating! 

Mark


----------

